# South Carolina Ryley's Run?



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i notice on the Ryley's Run website that there is a South Carolina event planned in summer/fall of 2008. is anyone here involved in this? i need additional info.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I sent a email to Donna who does the Ryleys Run In NY and as soon as I hear anything I will let everyone know. There is also one in Georgia this fall. I hope to make one of them.


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

I'd love to make at least one too. Will keep checking for updates.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I should know the answer, but I believe it is still being planned and decided upon. The last I heard, the person interested in organizing the event wants to hold it in Hilton Head. When I know more I will share. 

An event like this is a huge amount of work, as many here already know, to organize. You need to get sponsors, a good location, insurance, volunteers, permits, and the list goes on. Then you need to get the message out to the public. It can be a crap shoot as far as participation due to Mother Nature.

I was told the event in GA, not sure of where yet, will take place in October.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Well, wherever the one in SC is, I plan on being there!


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

> Well, wherever the one in SC is, I plan on being there!


Count me in.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

Please let me know when and where in South Carolina, and hopefully we can attend as well!!!

.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I should know the answer, but I believe it is still being planned and decided upon. The last I heard, the person interested in organizing the event wants to hold it in Hilton Head. When I know more I will share.


I have family in Hilton Head!!! Plus it's close to the OBX, my fav vacation place


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

just an update - i did hear back from Donna and the person organizing it working very hard on getting permits, etc and will get us information as soon as she can.

and - MB - i'll be OBX'ing again in October


----------



## time4goldens (Mar 13, 2006)

For all the Ryley's Run events you can check the Ryley's Run website...

http://www.ryleysrun.org/events.html

Looks like South Carolina is at 
Palmetto Island Park, South Carolina, March 14, 2009


----------

